# New finds



## treeguyfred (Jun 6, 2020)

So bottle friends, the house that I told y'all about a few weeks ago has been demo'ed and it was done while I was working so I was unable to be there when it was done (sadly). But I was given the permission to poke around while the back fillins is still fresh and I've found a few things.. I posted the Eastman Kodak bottle on a different chat thread. There is potential for more finds there. So far I have recovered three amber bottles all BIM tooled lips, a three twist Akro Agate spiral, an iron Victor leg trap (the marble was very near the trap and the jaws were closed, coincidence?) a crushed Victrola speaker cone and a blow torch(alcohol or acetylene? I'm uncertain) I can post pics of the bottles and the marble - they are clean and in the house, but the trap and blow torch will be posted at a later moment soon. Ummmm Pre-Digested beef?
Thanks for looking my friends,
~Fred


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 7, 2020)

Here's a little info on the predigested beef.








						Mulford's Pre-Digested Beef
					

The indications or uses for this product as provided by the manufacturer are: Enfeebled digestion and malnutrition




					americanhistory.si.edu
				




Also goes for $30 on ebay. Great find!


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank you TM...   I did know that... my comment was like " OMG are you kidding me?!! would YOU eat it?!" HAHA LOL


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah, that was my first thought. I was guessing it was some sort of a terrible broth or smoothie!


----------

